# 87 Hardbody Speedometer Stuck



## Crazy Fish (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just recently bought myself a 1987 Nissan Hardbody. Just recently, the Speedometer got stuck at about 35kph. If i go above 35kph, it will register, but will constantly be flickering +/- 10kph. Can anyone give me some advice as to how I could fix this problem?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is the needle making contact with the speedo face? if not it could be the cable, might as well pull the speedo pinion(in trans or transfer case if 4wd) out to see if the gear has a belly in it, or it could be the speedo head its self
I would check it out in the order above... but thats me. Let us know!


----------

